# Beautiful Video



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*This breathtaking video is Not mine - it was created by the artist, Bez Boardman, several years ago. The moment I first saw it, I was absolutely enchanted; it Totally inspired me to make the videos I do. 
I didn't get a chance to download it before it vanished off the Internet, and I Just found it again, after searching for years!
Hope you enjoy it as much as I have...





*


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Beautiful video. Every flower imaginable. I see why you were inspired by it. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

That was beautiful. Loved the flowers and the music was beautiful too!


----------

